# 1934 Schwinn, Pullman Badged, Motobike



## oldfart36 (Aug 5, 2017)

Some real nice picks today! One of which is this 1934 Schwinn, Pullman badged, Motobike! This one will cleanup NICE!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Dave K (Aug 5, 2017)

Sweet!!!!   I really like it as is.


----------



## stoney (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice!!!! I love to see these B10e bikes come out of hibernation.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 5, 2017)

Dave K said:


> Sweet!!!!   I really like it as is.



MAN, THAT`S PRETTY!!! ----------YOU LUCKY JOKER!!!----Cowboy


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 5, 2017)

Hey guys, anyone know the background on the "Pullman" badging? Was this related to the railroad passenger car company?


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 5, 2017)

Perfection, I love it!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Rare to find a B10E that nice and original. Can't wait to see this one detailed. V/r Shawn


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Rare to find a B10E that nice and original. Can't wait to see this one detailed. V/r Shawn




I must admit, I'm looking forward to getting out to the shop tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 5, 2017)

:eek: Nice score!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Don't know if you read this or not but you may be interested if you haven't. V/r Shawn

https://thecabe.com/forum/pages/the_first_american_balloon_tire_bicycle/


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice find! 

Don't know the story behind the use of the Pullman badge. But here is a Buhl Sons Company catalog page from 1934. It seems they sold Pullman badged Schwinn bikes.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 5, 2017)

Wow! Still amazes me that these old bikes are still being found in this condition. Great score!! Joe


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 6, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Don't know if you read this or not but you may be interested if you haven't. V/r Shawn
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/pages/the_first_american_balloon_tire_bicycle/





cds2323 said:


> Nice find!
> 
> Don't know the story behind the use of the Pullman badge. But here is a Buhl Sons Company catalog page from 1934. It seems they sold Pullman badged Schwinn bikes. View attachment 655791




Thanks!! Both of you!!! Great info!!!! One of the things that caught my attention, I didn't realize the bike came with the friction horn. I assumed it was a period add on.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 6, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> Some real nice picks today! One of which is this 1934 Schwinn, Pullman badged, Motobike! This one will cleanup NICE!!
> 
> View attachment 655578 View attachment 655579 View attachment 655580 View attachment 655581



VERY NICE CATCH!


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 6, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> Hey guys, anyone know the background on the "Pullman" badging? Was this related to the railroad passenger car company?



I read that very thing somewhere? I don't remember where. It would make sense, they had lots of other bikes named after trains like The American Flyer,   Speedway, Speed King, Zephyr Etc.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow! That is quite a find. U ain't in Kansas now Dorothy.


----------

